# the horse or cart? coming first



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

So it occurred to me while I was at work today, um, thinking while on break, that was it. and do most plan the track layout and fit in the scenery afterwards? or do you plan it the other way around? I think I've been going about it backwards. 

and is there a strong preference for which company to buy switches, track, from? 55 or 80? DCC sure looks good, and read there are switch differences between companies. 

antes in two cents into the pot


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MrDuane said:


> So it occurred to me while I was at work today, um, thinking while on break, that was it. and do most plan the track layout and fit in the scenery afterwards? or do you plan it the other way around? I think I've been going about it backwards.
> 
> and is there a strong preference for which company to buy switches, track, from? 55 or 80? DCC sure looks good, and read there are switch differences between companies.
> 
> antes in two cents into the pot


Plan the track with buildings, mountains, rivers etc in mind. Lay the track make sure it is what you want. Then start the scenery.
But be prepared to change as you always think of something else afterwards.

In the horse and buggie days the railroad went through and towns sprung up around them. 
Or the small town that the RR hit got bigger afterwards.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I start with the area to be used and draw the rough area to scale. I then made TONS of copies of this so that I could sketch out various ideas in rough form. I don't use all these fancy computer layout programs - I just draw them to scale using my engineering tools (but I'm an admitted nerd/engineer)

Do you want the trains to go round and round or do operations interest you (having your model function like a real railroad.)

For planning I highly recommend picking up the book "Track Planning for realistic operation"


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

i am wanting a bit of both, some continuous for the kids to watch, and then some hands on for me. i don't know anyone with a setup, so not to sure what all i can 'hands on' to do. i'm thinking i need to haul some beer up to the loggers and swap out for timber, haha.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Pick a couple industries, you'll want raw materials (logs, iron ore, coal, etc) then industries to deliver them to (lumber mill, ore dock, steel facility, coal dealer, power company, etc.)

My layout is set-up like this.....trains come into the layout from staging (all areas not modeled - think other cities, locations) and they go to the yard in the city. Those trains are broken up based on where they are going next into locals. I've got a couple different places the locals can go, so there are 2 possible local trains, you can have more if you assume industries need multiple pick-ups/deliveries per day.

In my 14x16 I've got an ore mine, a grain elevator, and a coal mine (still gotta build the benchwork/models for that one) for raw materials. This is the Evansville branch of the Reid City and Evansville RR (My 2 sons names) 

The ore will be delivered to an ore dock (not modelled on this layout, so they will go to staging once loaded)

The grain will go to a mill that is located in the city, or off layout to staging (representing industries in other towns)

The coal will go to a powerplant (I think I know where I can put this, but don't have the powerplant modelled yet) or it will also go off-layout to staging.

I've got an additional 16x29 ft 2-layer layout (Reid city) planned for the other side of the basement that will provide even more industries/raw materials to pick-up or deliver.

I highly recommend having off-layout staging as it can then allow you to drive trains on/off the layout representing all locations you haven't modelled. (Imagination comes into play here) For a very small additional expense you will get a TON more use/interest from your layout.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd suggest doing it the way it's done in real life, for the most part: start with Genesis. *L* Seriously, though, start with the geology of your site: put in the basic contours of your land, the hills and lakes, rivers, etc. Then come into this undeveloped land and add your railroad's track and wiring. As was pointed out above, once the railroad came in, buildings and towns sprang up around it on a "what made sense" basis: road crossings, rivers, and anything natural that would channel the flow of people and business.

Or....just be whimsical and put things where you like them. Model Railroading Rule #1 takes precedence, here.

Best wishes,


----------

